# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Hai Men.. Salam dari anak medan by jakarta

## serba_arloji

Forum nya ini bagus juga juragan Moderator !
Semoga menambah erat perjalinan kita semua.

GOOD GOOD GOOD LUCK ALL ...

BY :  serba-serbi

----------


## benny

Horas, bang...salam kenal. semoga forum ini bermanfaat buat abang, buat kita semua...

----------


## veros

salam hangat salam horas buat anak medan....semoga anak medan lihat dan ikuti terus perkembangan koi di indonesia..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Horas Medan.... selamat datang, om!

----------


## ronyandry

Ada teman nih  :: 
selamat bergabung

----------

